# Neve - Janeiro de 2007 (Nogueira)



## Dan (22 Jan 2007 às 17:29)

Mais umas fotos desta manhã.




















Bragança ao fundo


----------



## kimcarvalho (22 Jan 2007 às 17:39)

Ahhh grande Daniel   
Só mesmo tu para nos tirares a barriguinhas de misérias!

Muito boas. Com a fome que tenho de neve pacem-me mesmo divinais!!!!


----------



## mocha (22 Jan 2007 às 17:55)

tb quero ver neve, ao vivi diga se  
grandes fotos um bem haja pra ti


----------



## Brigantia (22 Jan 2007 às 18:58)

Afinal a neve veio...a Serra de Nogueira está linda, tenho conhecimento que a Serra de Montesinho tb tem neve tal como a de Bornes...
De manhã ainda vi cair uns flocos à chegada a Macedo...mas coisa pouca...vamos esperar que esta noite cheja nos traga mais neve...


----------



## Fil (23 Jan 2007 às 00:10)

Belas fotos Dan, felizmente temos as serras para compensar os desgostos na cidade. 

Deve ser praí o 2º dia que cai neve na serra durante o inverno inteiro não?


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Jan 2007 às 00:13)

Depois de ver essa beleza até parece que me saiu um peso dos olhos de só ver terra seca  Fotos 5 estrelas


----------



## Rui Ferreira (23 Jan 2007 às 10:21)

Fantásticas essas fotos, as saudades que tenho dessa serra, ainda o ano passado aí estive quando nevou, recordo o ano de 2004 com saudade, pois foi um ano que nevou muito na Serra de Nogueira, junto à capela da Srª das Neves estava fantástico.

Bons momentos  na neve passei lá, ao longo dos 4 anos que estudei em Macedo de Cavaleiros fui um visitante regular da serra de Nogueira e Montesinho.

Se estiver com neve este fim de semana dou aí um salto. 

Cump


----------



## Minho (23 Jan 2007 às 19:25)

Boa caçada Dan!  
Nota-se que caiu muito pouquinho, mas nota-se mais ainda o frio extremo que por aí faz


----------



## Fernando_ (23 Jan 2007 às 23:04)

Por fim nevou este inverno , belas fotos !
¿A que altitude son?


----------



## Dan (24 Jan 2007 às 14:05)

Fernando_ disse:


> Por fim nevou este inverno , belas fotos !
> ¿A que altitude son?



entre 1100 e 1300m.


----------



## Dan (26 Jan 2007 às 17:18)

Hoje voltei à serra para ver os efeitos da nevada da madrugada do dia 25.













A partir daqui a estrada estava demasiado gelada.





Dei uma volta a pé e encontrei imensos rastos de animais deixados na neve.

Rastos de raposas, javalis e coelhos, acho eu


----------



## Santos (26 Jan 2007 às 17:24)

Espectatcular, e essa das pegadas então fabulosa


----------



## Minho (26 Jan 2007 às 17:45)

Eh lá, tanta bicharada que anda por aí  

Dá a sensação que nem a pé dá para andar nessa estrada.... levas correntes no carro para essas aventuras?


----------



## Sanxito (26 Jan 2007 às 17:48)

Quando a neve não vai ao Dan o Dan vai á neve... 
Realmente as paisagens serranas são lindas, bela reportagem Dan 
Se eu tivesse uma serra por aki passava lá quase todos os dias...
Bela reportagem.


----------



## Dan (26 Jan 2007 às 18:23)

Minho disse:


> Eh lá, tanta bicharada que anda por aí
> 
> Dá a sensação que nem a pé dá para andar nessa estrada.... levas correntes no carro para essas aventuras?



Não levei correntes, fui de carro até onde deu, depois fui a pé. Andei uns 3 km e ainda cheguei aos 1200m  Estava muito vento, a sensação térmica era da ordem de -10ºC.


----------



## Dan (26 Jan 2007 às 18:25)

Sanxito disse:


> Quando a neve não vai ao Dan o Dan vai á neve...
> Realmente as paisagens serranas são lindas, bela reportagem Dan
> Se eu tivesse uma serra por aki passava lá quase todos os dias...
> Bela reportagem.


----------



## Brigantia (26 Jan 2007 às 18:34)

Grandes fotos...eu ainda só vi a neve ao longe...no alto de Rossas(900m) tb nevou um pouco...mas mais um dia de sol e desaparece tudo...
Vamos esperar que o Inverno ainda nos traga alguma neve para Bragança...


----------

